# New Lake Monster?!!



## K9Kirk (Nov 10, 2021)

This shot was recently taken at Lake Myakka. What could it be?! It's snake like and swims underwater ... even has a hump just like ol' "Nessy" but since it's on Lake Myakka should it be named "Messy"??? 
Any ideas ... anyone?


----------



## Hardus Nameous (Nov 10, 2021)

Could it be an alligator with something?


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 10, 2021)

Maybe an Otter.......?


----------



## K9Kirk (Nov 11, 2021)

Hardus Nameous said:


> Could it be an alligator with something?





Jeff15 said:


> Maybe an Otter.......?


 Or maybe the evil creature from the murky depths ... it's  El Diablo, the anhinga with his snakey neck.


----------



## Lez325 (Nov 11, 2021)

Had me fooled for a second- very nice 

Les


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 11, 2021)

Good shot but no monster of the deep.......


----------



## K9Kirk (Nov 11, 2021)

Lez325 said:


> Had me fooled for a second- very nice
> 
> Les


Thanks, appreciate it.



Jeff15 said:


> Good shot but no monster of the deep.......


Thanks, Jeff. No monster to us, just lil fishies.


----------



## Hardus Nameous (Nov 11, 2021)

Good one, I never would have guessed that was a bird.


----------



## jeffashman (Nov 13, 2021)

Nicely done! I zoomed the image, then saw the arrow for the second image. Had to laugh.


----------

